
Gmail.com redesign leaks, looks pretty incredible - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/gmail-com-redesign-leaks-looks-pretty-incredible/
======
jlft
From the article: "Thankfully, one of Google's most popular productivity apps
is not turning into a whitespace-infused nightmare hellscape (like say, Google
Inbox). The layout is mostly the same as the existing Gmail.com, and, just
like today, there are three information density settings to choose from. The
new Gmail really does seem fine on the whitespace front."

Great to know!

